# I Sure Hope This Isn't True



## Davey Jones (Oct 17, 2014)

Newspapers say crazy things to grab attention,but is this one true???

Obama to bring non-American Ebola victims to U.S. for treatment.
While the bipartisan voice grows to ban Ebola victims from entering the United States, a new report claims that President Obama is considering a plan to bring the world’s Ebola patients to the United States to be treated.


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/w...victims-to-u.s.-for-treatment/article/2554956#!


----------



## Misty (Oct 17, 2014)

I read that too, Davey, and like you, I hope not also, but if he does bring ebola victims here, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 17, 2014)

This is a crock. They are already have been shuffling US citizen Ebola patients around between Atlanta, Maryland and Nebraska. Something like 9 beds total with rooms in the US ideal for Ebola treatment per Maddow last night. 

I also heard a news report where in impoverished Africa there are nurses going to work and coming from Ebola infested areas daily with no contamination per CBS report. Said one nurse has been there 8 months and she goes home to her kids.  There is a problem in the US even if it is attitude. There has got to be some kind universal procedure and gear along with just being plain old careful. And sooner or later these third world nations need to learn to stand on their own two feet and that includes handling their dead differently.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm reminded of the panic reaction to the new 'killer' virus called AIDS. Care and precautions are sensible. Panic is not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, with the information coming from the Judicial/Right-Wing Watch, I suspect that they're exaggerating anything they can to put Obama in a poor light, that's what they do.  I don't think this Ebola-like disease is anything to panic about, as Warrigal said.  How many of us lined up to get our "Swine Flu" shot in the 1970s, because of the excitement of an "epidemic".  The whole thing was bogus, and all I got for my trouble was sick from the vaccination.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/similarities-between-1976-swine-flu-hoax-and-ebola/


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2014)

SARS got into Canada but public health measures contained it and it did not become endemic.
There really is no reason to panic and take actions that are unnecessary.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Newspapers say crazy things to grab attention,but is this one true???
> 
> Obama to bring non-American Ebola victims to U.S. for treatment.
> While the bipartisan voice grows to ban Ebola victims from entering the United States, a new report claims that President Obama is considering a plan to bring the world’s Ebola patients to the United States to be treated.




We only have NINE beds available here, in FOUR hospitals.. that are equipt to safely care for Ebola patients.. Three of those beds are now filled.. Where do you suppose we are going to put them?   Of course this is not true.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2014)

No, no reason to panic, but sensible to take all precautions possible to contain this.Too often, goverments sit back and do nothing until it's too late.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 18, 2014)

oakapple said:


> No, no reason to panic, but sensible to take all precautions possible to contain this.Too often, goverments sit back and do nothing until it's too late.



Maybe you havnt heard but our congress and the President have the record lowest approval ratings not seen in 50 years.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 18, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Newspapers say crazy things to grab attention,but is this one true???
> 
> Obama to bring non-American Ebola victims to U.S. for treatment.
> While the bipartisan voice grows to ban Ebola victims from entering the United States, a new report claims that President Obama is considering a plan to bring the world’s Ebola patients to the United States to be treated.
> ...




What Obama wants, wishes or desires are completely than the realities of the current health system. He knows it and he is ticked.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/18/us/amid-assurances-on-ebola-obama-is-said-to-seethe.html

Would he still barge ahead and/or ram this down our throats? Absolutely!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe they should put the Ebola victims in the White house?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Maybe they should put the Ebola victims in the White house?



That's a pretty ignorant thing to say! But not surprising basing on where it's coming from..   One of our "so called"  Allies..   How's about we send them all to Downing street?


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Maybe they should put the Ebola victims in the White house?




It should be easy to get into the White House nowadays,the front door was always unlocked.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> It should be easy to get into the White House nowadays,the front door was always unlocked.



Sure is Davey.... why don't you go give it a try???


----------



## Ms Sam (Oct 18, 2014)

The Washington Examiner is owned by the same guy who owns The Weekly Standard.  These are right wing publications who would find fault with Obama if he found a cure for cancer, Ebola and secured world peace.  Pfui.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Ms Sam said:


> The Washington Examiner is owned by the same guy who owns The Weekly Standard.  These are right wing publications who would find fault with Obama if he found a cure for cancer, Ebola and secured world peace.  Pfui.



You are so spot on...!!    Sometimes I wish President Obama would come out in favor of breathing.... Then they would all hold their breaths until their heads exploded.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 18, 2014)

Ms Sam said:


> The Washington Examiner is owned by the same guy who owns The Weekly Standard.  These are right wing publications who would find fault with Obama if he found a cure for cancer, Ebola and secured world peace.  Pfui.



Well said, thanks for this.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> That's a pretty ignorant thing to say! But not surprising basing on where it's coming from..   One of our "so called"  Allies..   How's about we send them all to Downing street?



My post was tongue in cheek!

We've always been your allies, and yes, why not put them in Downing Street, keep them away from us!...

You sure are snippy!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> My post was tongue in cheek!
> 
> We've always been your allies, and yes, why not put them in Downing Street, keep them away from us!...
> 
> You sure are snippy!



SnippY??  lol!  ANd I don't think you were kidding...  It was nasty.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Sure is Davey.... why don't you go give it a try???




NAW,Im not much for national news spotlights and I cant run that fast but an interview with NBC Brian Williams would be nice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> NAW,Im not much for national news spotlights and I cant run that fast but an interview with NBC Brian Williams would be nice.




Naw.....  I think you are much more the FOX news type.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2014)

How do you sove a problem like Obama?  Blame him for Ebola...


----------

